# عيد الام لنيافة الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم



## النهيسى (20 مارس 2010)

عيد الام لنيافة الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين بعد أيام قليلة تحتفل مصر بعيد الأم وعيد الأسرة كلها أيضاً.
هو ليس إحتفال من الدولة فقط ولكن الكنيسة أيضاً توصينا بتكريم الأم وإحترامها .
والكتاب المقدس مملوء بالوصايا للزوج بإحترام الزوجة وأيضاً للأبناء بإحترام الأب والأم .
لدرجة أنه وضع عقوبة لمن لا يحترمهما.
تقدير الزوجة وإحترامها من الزوج هو موضوع مستقل، إحترام الأب والأم من الأبناء هو موضوع آخر مستقل.
فالأم تحترم وتقدر من ربنا ومن الكنيسة .....
وهى بدورها أيضا يلقى على كاهلها الكثير من الإلتزامات والمسئوليات الجسيمة:
- نجد أن أعظم تشبيه للأم هو أن ربنا يشبه محبته للإنسان بمحبة الأم لأبنائها، وهذا منتهى التكريم للأم حيث أنه لا يوجد محبة أعظم من محبة الله للبشر.

ويقول الكتاب المقدس
" كإنسان تعزيه أمه هكذا أعزيكم أنا وفى أورشليم تعزون"(أش66: 13 ).
فتعزية الرب للإنسان ليس لها حدود يعزيه فى أفراحه وفى ضيقاته ويمنح إحتياجات النفس البشرية من غير ما نطلب الرب يعطينا خيرات وبركات.
فعندما نصلى نقول أكثر مما نسأل أونطلب ..فهو يشبه هنا كل عطايا ربنا مثل أم تعزى وتهتم بأبنها..
وهذا يحث الأمهات على مضاعفة محبتهن وبذلهن ومن تضحياتهن حرصاً على سعادة الأبناء.
وبالطبع الأم هى منبع الحنان بالفطرة ولا تحتاج إلى من يوصيها على أولادها. لأن الرب قد وضع هذا الحب كشىء طبيعى فى قلب الأم .
والأمومة لا تقتصر على البشر فحسب ولكن نراها أيضاً فى الكائنات الأخرى.
فقد نرى حيوانات مفترسة ولكن مع أولادها هى منتهى الخنوع وقمة الحنان مثل أنثى الأسد مثلاً.
حيث نرى أولادها يجذبونها ويدغدغونها ولكنها سعيدة ولا تؤذيهم. بل تدافع عن أولادها بإستماتة لو أن أحداً حاول الإقتراب
فحنان الأم يحتمل كل الأشياء.
كل هذا مصدره الله، هذه محبة كائنة فى قلب كل إنسان. مهما كان إيمانه.... حتى من الأشخاص الذين لا يعرفون الله .....
ولكن هذا ما نبغى الحديث عنه فنحن هنا نقصد الأم الروحية وتلك هى التى نريد التحدث عنها .. لأن أى أم مسيحية، مسلمة أو يهودية أولا تعرف ربنا على الإطلاق تهتم بأولادها وببيتها وبمتطلبات حياتهم .... فهذا شىء طبيعى فى الأم.
ولكننا نقصد بالحديث هنا الأم الصالحة التى تُخرج أولاد للكنيسة....
وتلك التى نود أن نتكلم عنها اليوم...
فالكنيسة هى أمى الأولى وأمى الثانية هى السيدة العذراء ، أما أمى التى تحتل المرتبة الثالثة هى التى نحتفل بها خلال أيام .
هذا معناه أن الأم مثل الكنيسة ومثل أمومة السيدة العذراء.
فالكنيسة دورها أن تقودنى إلى الخلاص ومعرفة ربنا. وهذا دور الأم ايضاً...
وهنا يكمن دور الأم فلو تخاذلت وتقاعست عن القيام بالدور المنوط لها كما يجب أن يكون من الممكن أن يتأثر الأولاد ويضيعوا.
. أنا قرأت فى كتاب ذُكر فيه أنه فى ال12 شهر الأولى للطفل يتعلم من خلالها ما يمكن أن يتعلمه خلال 12 سنة.
فمن الممكن الطفل لا يتكلم ولكنه يرى بعينيه ويخزن فى الذاكرة... وهذا يُزيد من حرص الأم فى كل تصرف وكل موقف..
فنحن نرى فى التاريخ أمثلة عديدة على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:

+ القديس موسى النبى : مثلا أمه لم تمكث معه الإ سنوات قليلة لا تذكرولكنه من خلال تلك السنوات القليلة أصبح نبىُ عظيم.

+ يوحنا المعمدان: هو أيضاً أمه لم تمكث معه كثيراً . وقبل أن يتم عامه الثانى أختطف من الروح.. ولكنها كانت أماً بارة خلال الأيام والشهور التى قضيتها معه.

وبعيدا عن أمثلة الكتاب المقدس هناك نماذج فى الحياة :
فمثلاً رئيس الإتحاد السوفيتى الأسبق ميخائيل جورباتشوف كان فى وقت من الأوقات .... يمنع الناس من الذهاب إلى الكنيسة أو قراءة الإنجيل ولا يسمح للأولاد أن يتعمدوا ومتى سمع عن طفل قد تم عماده ُيحرم من التعليم وأيضا من عمده سواء كان والده أو والدته يُحرم من الإلتحاق بأى عمل فى الحكومة..
ومع هذا كانت والدته تأخذه خلسة كل فترة وكل عدة أشهر للكنيسة فى الخفاء.
وهو كان ما يزال طفل هذه المرات قد أثرت فى قلبه وعندما مرت السنون وكبر ووصل إلى هذا المنصب وأصبح رئيس جمهورية. أشتاق أن يدخل نفس الكنيسة التى كانت أمه تتردد عليها ويسجد...
ولم يستطع أن يقاوم هذا الإشتياق وخاصة أنه كان يرى والدته تصلى ومدى فرحتها، وكم هى تعاسته رغم أنه رئيس جمهويه
وكانت قوانين الدولة واضحة وصارمة فى هذا الشأن فأضطر أن يلغى بعض تلك القوانين.. نزولاً عن الرغبة الكامنة بداخله لدخول الكنيسة.
وقال من يريد أن يُعمد أولاده أو يدخل الكنيسة للصلاة له مطلق الحرية وهناك أمان.
وكل هذا من تأثير الأم.

الكتاب المقدس وتاريخ الكنيسة يعطينا العديد من الأمثلة لأمهات كانوا وراء أبنائهن القديسين
وفى الكتاب المقدس وفى تاريخ الكنيسة أمثلة أخرى وكثيرة للأمهات الصالحات اللائى كن وراء أبنائهن من القديسين.
فأى قديس من قديسى الكنيسة متى بحثنا فى تاريخه سنجد أن أول من ساعده فى أول الأمر هى الأم وهى لها الفضل الأول .
فنحن أحياناً نعتمد على مدارس الأحد ونلقى عليها مسئولية تنشئة أولادنا تنشئة روحية ونتناسى دورنا نحن كآباء وأمهات.
فمدارس الأحد وحدها لا تكفى فالمدرس أو المدرسة لا تقضى مع الطفل عدد ساعات كافية كل أسبوع
فضلاً عن كثافة الفصول العالية فى بعض الأحيان....


ولكن تعالوا نرى كم ساعة يقضيها الطفل مع أمه فى الأسبوع ويتعلم من تصرفاتها وأفعالها وردودها.

تلك هى المسئولية الخطيرة.


لا يمكن لطفل يرى أمه تشتم وتخطىء ويأتى إلى الكنيسة ليجد من ينهيه عن ذلك.....

فهنا لن يعير أحداً أى إهتمام وماذا تفعل تلك النصيحة؟ لن تؤثر فيه....


فهو يرى أمه لا تمنتع عن الشتائم فلن يقتنع وسيشعر أنه كلام غير واقعى...

فهو يرى أمه التى هى مثله الأعلى لا تستطيع التخلى عن ذلك ...


لكنه لو رأى أن الأم كلامها مقدس وتضع وصايا الرب نصب عينيها دائماً هو أيضا سيحفظ وصية ربنا تلقائياً من غير جدال..


وفى الكتاب المقدس أمثلة كثيرة للأمهات الصالحات:

سنذكر على سبيل المثال :


+أم موسى النبى :

وقد عاشت بأمانة معه وقد كانت لا تملك وصايا موسى النبى فى ذلك الحين. فقد تعلمت ما تعلمته من جدودها ومع هذا نجحت فى أن توّصله أن يكون أعظم نبى.



+ أم صموئيل النبى:

يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس لكن " حنة لم تصعد لأنها قالت لرجلها متى فُطم الصبى آتى به ليتراءى أمام الرب ويُقيم هناك إلى الأبد"


فهى تحملت المشقة لتعرفه طريق الرب ويكون مكرس حياته لله وقدمته لربنا...


فهى كانت أم لا تملك أطفال وكان هو طفلها الوحيدالذى منحه الرب لها نذرته الى الرب فقالت أنا أربيه وأكّبره حتى إذا بدأ السير وأهتم بنفسه وأشتد عوده وبلغ 3 أو 4 سنوات سوف أهبه للرب ليكرس نفسه كل أيام حياته.


أمام هذه الأم الرب أختار صموئيل وكلنا نعلم أنه من أعظم قديسى العهد القديم.



القديس تيموثاوس:


يقول له القديس بولس الرسول


" إذ أتذكر الإيمان العديم الرياء الذى فيك الذى سكن أولاً فى جدتك لوئيس وأمك أفنيكى ولكنى موقن أنه فيك أيضاً"


لو هناك حياة روحية عند الأم سيكتسبها الأولاد حتماً .


لكن الأم التى تهتم بأشياء تافهة وتخلق المشاكل فإن بنتها أوأبنها بالتبعية لا يسمعون الكلام لكن لو رأى الأولاد أن أمهم مضحية وتستطيع الإستغناء عن الأشياء حتى الضرورية من أجل سعادة بيتها وأولادها هم أيضا سيكتسبون تلك الروح.



القديسة دولاجى:

فهى حافظت على أبدية أولادها..


فلك أن تتخيل أم تتحمل أن يستشهد أولادها على رجليها لكى تضمن أبديتهم فهذا صعب جدا...ولكنه حينما نفكر فيها بالروح فهى تبحث عن أبديتهم وتريد أن تضمنها فقد خشت إذ هى أستشهدت أولا فمن الجائز أن يضيع الأولاد.


أمرأة منوح

وراعوث أيضاً :


وكيف كانت إمرأة صالحة وبارة لذا أكرمها الرب وجعلها جدة للسيد المسيح.


أبيجايل:


وبحكمتها أستطاعت أن تكسر غضب داود فى وقت من الأوقات وعندما زوجها توفى طلبها داود لكى تكون زوجة له.


أستير وأليصابات

كل هؤلاء زوجات صالحات راعوا أزواجهن رعاية حسنة وراعوا أولادهن رعاية روحية.


أم القديسين قزمان ودميان وإخواتهم :

وصّلت إليهم محبة المسيح رغم أنهما وصلا لأعلى درجات العلم فى ذلك الوقت حيث أنهما كانا طبيبان ولكنها وصّلت إليهم محبة المسيح بجانب التقدم العلمى. وأرتضوا أن يضحوا بحياتهم من أجله.


القديسة مونيكا:

وهى أم القديس أوغسطينوس فقد كانت تصلى وتصرخ مثل المرأة الكنعانية التى ذهبت الى السيد المسيح تقول له أرحمنى يا سيد يا أبن داود أبنتى مريضة جدا وتصلى من أجلها.


والكتاب يحكى أيضاً عن بريسكلا – وأكيلا...




الأم فى الكتاب المقدس لها مكانة كبيرة:

ففى سفر الأمثال الإصحاح 31 يقول لنا الكتاب 
ماذا يجب أن تفعله الأم ؟

ولقد لخصها القديس بولس الرسول فى جملة 
واحدة ليت كل أم تحفظها ليس لكى تطالب بها
 أو تفتخر بها على الرجل ولكن لتشعربمدى
 المسئولية الملقاة عليها.

فى( 1 كو11: 7 ) " وأما المرأة فهى مجد الرجل "

بمعنى إنها هى التى يجب أن تساعده على
 الوصول إلى للمجد وهى التى أيضاً قادرة
 أن تسحب كل شىء من تحت قدميه.

فهى قادرة أن ترفعه وأن تجعله يقع.


وهناك مثل عامى يقول( وراء كل رجل عظيم إمرأة) 
وهو مؤكد فيه شىء من الحقيقة.


فالرجل كلما إزدادت مسئولياته كلما أحتاج إلى 
حياة مستقرة وبيت يسوده السلام والفرح
 حتى عندما يرجع إلى المنزل يجد الراحة 
حتى وإن كان سيمكث ساعات قليلة. فذلك
 سيعوضه عن تعب النهار.


فهى بتلك الطريقة توصله إلى المجد حتى 
وإن كان لايزاول أى عمل ويعود إلى البيت 
ليجد مشاكل ونكد فذلك يجعله لا يستطيع 
التفكير ولا ينام ولا يأكل ومن الممكن أن يضيع مستقبله؟


مجد الرجل أن تهتم ببيته وأولاده تخيلوا لوكان الأولاد فاشلين .

عكس


الأسرة التى يكون كل أولادها ناجحين فهى
 أسرة قد وصلت إلى المجد. عن طريق الأم .


على كل أم أن تكون حريصة جداً فى تصرفاتها أمام أولادها.

لأن الطفل إذا أكتسب عادة سيئة وخاصة من 
شخص يعتبره قدوة له من الصعب التخلص منها بسهولة.


فقبل أن نشكو من أولادنا تعالوا نحاسب
 أنفسنا أولاً ونشكو أنفسنا ونسأل ماذا أنا علمت أبنى أو إبنتى؟؟؟

انا ممكن أتخلص من عاداتى ولكن ما مصير الأولاد ؟ 
من سيساعدهم ؟؟؟ ليتنا نكون حريصين.


والأم فى الكتاب المقدس قد مُنحت مكانة كبيرة

ويتلخص ذلك فى سفر الأمثال (أم 31 : 10 – 31 )


اذا يطلب الله من المرأة:


فيقول لنا

" إمرأة فاضلة من يجدها لأن ثمنها يفوق اللالىء".

وفاضلة هنا بمعنى أنها تملك فضائل كثيرة
[ المحبة – التسامح- الإحتمال- الصدق] 
كل هذه فضائل مسيحية تملكها.



"بها يثق قلب زوجها فلا يحتاج إلى إلى غنيمة "

وهنا نرى أن الثقة ضرورية بين الزوجين. فعندما
 يدخل الشك قلب الزوج ويشعر إن زوجته
 لا تخاف عليه. مثلا فقد توزع الأشياء التى 
تخصه مثلاً على الغير وليس بالضرورة على
 الأقرباء. وهى بذلك لا تقدر تعبه. وهنا بداية المشاكل .

فعلى الأم أن تكسب ثقة زوجها لكى يطمئن قلبه.



" تصنع له خيراً لا شراً كل أيام حياتها تطلب
 صوفاً وكتاناً وتشتغل بيدين راضيتين"


وهنا الرضا يجب أن يكون موجوداً فإذا تعبت
 وبذلت مجهود وكانت راضية فهناك مكافأة من
 الرب فإن الأم التى تتعب من أجل أولادها 
حتى ولو كانت لا ترى التقدير فى عيون
 الآخرين وزوجها لايشعر بهذا التعب . فربنا يرى ويعلم.



" هى كسفن التاجر تجلب طعامها من بعيد"

يشبهها إنها تاجر يسعى لمسافات طويلة ليكتسب رزقاً.


"وتقوم إذ الليل بعد وتعطى أكلاً لأهل بيتها وفريضة لفتياتها"


حيث أنها تساعد زوجها فى التفكيرو فى 
كيفية توفير متطلبات الحياة لأسرتها وتدبيرها بأقل الإمكانيات.



"تتأمل حقلاً فتأخذه وبثمر يديها تغرس
 كرماً تُنطق حقوقيها بالقوة وتشدد ذراعيها.


"تشعر أن تجارتها جيدة. سراجها لا ينطفىء فى الليل"

أى بيتها مضاء ومنور وهذا رمز للصلاة ورمزللبر والنشاط...


" تمد يديها إلى المغزل وتمسك كفاها بالفلكة"

أى تشتغل ولا تمل ولا تتعب سواء فى بيتها أو عملها.



"تبسط كفيها للفقير وتمد يديها إلى المسكين.

لا تخشى على بيتها من الثلج لأن كل أهل بيتها لابسون حللاً".

" تعمل لنفسها موشيات. لبسها بوص وأرجوان".

" زوجها معروف فى الأبواب حين يجلس بين مشايخ الأرض".


" تصنع قمصانا وتبيعها وتعرض مناطق على الكنعانى."


بمعنى أن الزوجة هى المسئولة الأولى 
عن مظهر زوجها فلا تتركه يهمل فى مظهره.

وأيضا تساعده فى إختيار ملابسه وتحرص
 على الإتيكيت، ليكون له مكانة عند أصدقاؤه ولا يحتاج إلى شىء.


"تفتح فمها بالحكمة وفى لسانها سنة المعروف"

"تراقب طرق أهل بيتها ولا تأكل خبز الكسل"


"يقوم أولادها ويطوبونها.

زوجها أيضاً فيمدحها.بنات كثيرات عملن 
فضلاً أما أنتِ ففقتِ عليهن جميعاً."


وهذا ما تفعله الكنيسة الآن فى وقتنا ا
لحالى فهى تمدح الأم وتطوبها وتقول لها شكراً لكل ما تقدميه.


وعلى كل زوج أن يقدم لزوجته الشكر إذا 
كانت زوجة فاضلة مملوؤة بالفضائل وفيها وصايا ربنا وتحفظها فى قلبها.


"الحسن غش والجمال باطل . أما المرأة 
المتقية الرب فهى تُمدح. أعطوها من ثمر
 يديها ولتمدحها أعمالها فى الأبواب"

وهنا يوجه نظرها أن الجمال الجسدى 
زائل وهو لن يجعل الناس تطوبك أو تمدحك.

​


----------



## النور الجديد (21 مارس 2010)

اخي النهيسى مشكور 
لسردك هذا الموضوع الرائع

ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي
كل شيء يعوض في هذه الدنيا ، زوجتك ستطلقها 
وتتزوج مَنْ هي أفضل منها ، أبناؤك ستنجب غيرهم ،
أموالك ستجمع غيرها ولكن أمك هي الشيء الوحيد الذي إذا ذهب لن يعود أبدا !!
ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي
بعض الأبناء يعتقدون أن الأم مجرد خادمة تطبخ وتنظف وتوقظ في الصباح ،  ولكن الفرق الوحيد بينها وبين الخادمة هو أن الخادمة تأخذ راتبا  والأم تعمل ليلا ونهارا وببــــلاش !! 

الرب يبارك مجهودك
ويعوض تعبك محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> اخي النهيسى مشكور
> لسردك هذا الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي
> ...


*مرور كريم جدا جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------

